# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  υποψια μυκοπλασματος

## agrokriti

Γεια χαρα παιδια,εδω κ 3 μηνες αποφασισαμε με τον πατερα μου κλασσικα να φτιαξουμε ενα κοτετσι,για να βαλουμε κοτες ελευθερας βοσκης!!! Ενας φιλος μας χαρισε 4 κοτες η οποιες φαινοντουσαν μεγαλης ηλικιας!!! Παραλληλα προσθεσαμε ενα ζευγαρι brahma και 3 πουλαδες araycana!!! Απο τις πρωτες μερες διαπιστωσαμε οτι κατι δε παει καλα με τις 4 κοτες που μας χαρισαν,συγκεκριμενα ειχαν λερωμενο πισινο και η μια απο αυτες εκανε το κλασσικο βροχητο στην αναπνοη της.Για να μη πολυλογω μετα απο 1,5 μηνα ψοφησαν οι 2 απο τις 4 'γριες'  που παρουσιαζαν βροχητιδα!!! εχουν περασει 3 μηνες απο τοτε που βαλαμε τις κοτες,ηδη ειχαμε τις απωλειες που προανεφερα και 1 βδομαδα τωρα χασαμε και τα 2 araucana τα οποια παρουσιαζαν μειωμενη ορεξη αλλα ετρωγαν γενικα,ειχαν ελαφρα κρεμασμενα τα φτερα τους,αδυναμια πτυσης(δε μπορουσαν να αναιβουν στη κουρνιαστρα τους).Ο πατερας μου πηγε το ηδη νεκρο πουλι στον κτηνιατρο για να καταλαβουμε απο τι επασχε και μας ειπε οτι ειναι μυκοπλασμα και μας εδωσε μια αντιβιωση!!! Πως τη βλεπεται τη κατασταση εσεις σαν ποιο εμπειρη,τι πρεπει να κανουμε για να εξαφανησουμε το μολυσμα,φοβομαστε μην εχουμε κ αλλες απωλειες στο μελλον και ειδικα σε μια βδομαδα οπου θα εχουμε και μικρα κλωσσοπουλα απο τη brahma που εχει κλωσσησει!!!

----------


## Pidgey

Γράψε ποια αντιβίωση ακριβώς σας έδωσε ο κτηνίατρος, όπως και τη θεραπεία που ακολουθήσατε (δοσολογία, ημέρες χορήγησης κλπ) για να σε βοηθήσουν τα παιδιά που έχουν εμπειρία σε θέματα ασθενειών.

Στην νεκρή κοτούλα έκανε κάποια εξέταση ο γιατρός; Ή έδωσε απλά αντιβίωση από τα συμπρώματα που του περιγράψατε;

----------


## agrokriti

Απο οτι μου ειπε ο πατερας μου δεν τις εκανε καποια ιδιαιτερη εξεταση!!!
MICO-VET W.S.P.(υδατοδιαλυτή σκόνη τυλοζίνης) για τον έλεγχο των λοιμώξεων απο mycoplasma synoviae,χορηγηση για μια βδομαδα στο νερο!!!
Γενικα θεραπευεται αυτη η ασθενεια ή θα παραμεινουν για παντα φορεις οι κοτες,με αποτελεσμα να μολυνωνται και τα νεα πουλια που θα προσθετουμε???
Εμεις δε θελουμε να χορηγουμε συνεχεια αντιβιωσεις για αυτο τις εχουμε και ελευθερης βοσκης,ωστε να εχουμε ποιοτηκα αυγα αλλα και κρεας,σε περιπτωση που δε μπορουμε να πετυχουμε εξυγιανση θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να φτιαξω ενα νεο κοπαδι χωρις να κανω το λαθος να παρω κοτες που ειναι ηδη μολυσμενες!!!

----------


## jk21

Αν αντιμετωπιστει σωστα θεραπευεται 

το φαρμακο αν δοθει σε σωστη δοση ,ειναι καταλληλο και εχει σαν δραστικη ουσια την τυλοσινη που μαζι με την ενροφλοξασινη ειναι οι πιο ειδικευμενες για ειδη μυκοπλασματος 

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι μυκοπλασμα ,δεν το αποκλειω ομως 

δες αν οι κουτσουλιες των πουλιων ειναι σε μορφη διαρροιας και αν θελεις συννενοησουν με τον Νικο που ειναι πατριωτης σου ,αν δεν δειτε βελτιωση με το φαρμακο ,πριν  περασετε σε αλλη αγωγη (δεν αποκλειω και τα κοκκιδια ή κατι αλλο πχ σκουληκια gapeworm στην τραχεια  ) λιγες μερες μετα το τελος της αγωγης (σχεδον βδομαδα ) δωστε δειγμα για εξεταση με καλλιεργεια σε πτηνιατρο που εχει εκεινος επισκεφθει .Αμεσως μετα την αγωγη ή και αμεσα ,μπορει να γινει ελεγχος σε μικροσκοπιο ειτε απο το γιατρο σου ειτε απο του Νικου

----------


## agrokriti

Ευχαριστω πολυ,θα περιμενω τα αποτελεσματα της αντιβιωσης και αναλογως θα πραξω! Κατι τελευταιο για αποτελεσματικη θεραπεια ειναι καλυτερα να τις περιορισω στον προαυλιο χωρο του κοτετσιου με το νερο τους???  Τωρα τις εχω ελευθερες στο χωραφι και δυστηχως ερχονται σε επαφη και με τις χηνες που εχουμε!!!

----------


## jk21

με δεδομενο οτι παιρνουν το φαρμακο μεσω νερου και οχι τροφης ,αν τρωνε χορτα ή βρουνε αλλου να πιουνε νερο ,τοτε παιρνουν σημαντικο μερος του νερου μεσω αλλων πηγων και πινουν λιγοτερο απο αυτο με το φαρμακο

καλα ειναι αυτες τις μερες να τρεφονται μονο με σπορους και σιγουρα να μην ερχονται σε επαφη με αλλα ζωα

----------


## agrokriti

Δημητρη τελικα μετα απο 7 μερες χορηγια της παραπανω αντιβιωσης,εφυγε το βρογχητο απο τις κοτες,ομως μια πουλαδα 5 μηνων χτες ηταν παλι αδιαθετη,την απομονωσα παρατηρησα οτι οι κουτσουλιες της ειναι ασπρες υγρες,της εβαλα νερο με αντιβιωση σε πιο αραιη μορφη,το οποιο το ηπιε ολο σε 5 λεπτα!!! Δε νομιζω να τη βγαλει βεβαια,φαινεται πολυ νυσταγμενη κ παρουσιαζει οταν στεκεται ασταθεια!!! Δε βοηθανε και οι υψηλες θερμοκρασιες στην αναρωση των πουλιων καθως και η ελλειπη σκιαση στο μετοχι μας!!!

----------


## agrokriti

ακομα παρατηρησα οτι εχει ανασηκωμενη την ουρα ενω το κεφαλι προς τα κατω και οι φτρουγες ελαφρα πεσμενες!!!

----------


## jk21

θα παρεις αμεσα cosumix plus απο τα κτηνιατρικα (αν δεν βρεις τοτε θα παρεις cotrim σιροπι απο φαρμακειο ) και θα δωσεις ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο ,στις δοσολογιες που σου στελνω με πμ 

σιγουρα για 5 μερες και θα δουμε στην πορεια 

δες αν εχει αδυνατισει ,γιατι οι λευκες κουτσουλιες σημαινει οτι μαλλον δεν τρωει .Στο νερο που θα διαλυσεις το φαρμακο σε ενα λιτρο να αναλογει και 1 κουταλι ζαχαρη ή μέλι και μισο κουταλι (του γλυκου εννοω ) αλατι κατα προτιμηση αυτο σε πρασινη συσκευασια που εχει περισσοτερο καλιο

----------


## agrokriti

Dημητρη πεθανε τελικα η κοτουλα,την πηγα σε ενα κτηνιατρο και την ανοιξαμε,πεθανε απο ιλαιο διοτι ειχε μπερδευτει το εντερικο συστημα της,πραγμαρικα ειχαν γινει κομπος τα εντερα της.Μου ειπε οτι ειναι καθαρα ατυχημα το περιστατικο δεν υ,παρχει καποιο παρασιτο και πιθανο να ωφειλεται σε αποτομη καταποση τροφης...ΜαλλοΝ φταιει που της αλλαξα αποτομα το φαγητο,εχεις ξανακουσει κατι αναλογο?

----------


## jk21

Ναι ξερω τι ειναι ο ιλεος .Συχνα συμβαινει σε ανθρωπους μετα απο εγχειρησεις στην κοιλιακη χωρα ,αλλα και σε τυχαια γεγονοτα 

Μακαρι να ηταν αυτο και να μην εχει συνεχεια η ολη κατασταση .... κριμα βεβαια για το πουλακι κυριως γιατι μαλλον θα υπεφερε κιολας .Ας αναπαυθει πια ....

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλε μου ότι θα πέθαινε κότα από τα άντερά της  - φαγητό , δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι θα το άκουγα ποτέ στην ζωή μου. Αυτές τρώνε πέτρες . Τέλος πάντων το αισιόδοξο είναι ότι δεν πήγε από αρρώστια . Εάν θέλεις να με ακούσεις βάλε κάνα δύο παλέτες , σαν το αντίσκηνο για στέγαστρο από τον ήλιο και να κάψεις λίγα ξύλα σε ένα λακάκι για να έχουν στάχτη να κυλιούνται ...

----------


## jk21

και γω υποψιαζομαι οτι κατι οδηγησε σε αυτον .Πιστευω σιγουρα οτι υπηρχε και δεν λεει ψεματα ο γιατρος ,αλλα δεν ηταν η πρωτογενης αιτια αλλα το αποτελεσμα που οδηγησε σε θανατο .Καποιος κοπρολιθος (σκληρη κουτουλια σαν πετρα για διαφορες αιτιες ) ,καποιος ογκος ή καποια κηλη (πχ απο προηγουμενο πρηξιμο των εντερων και καποιες αλλες καταστασεις ,μπορει να οδηγησαν σε κατι τετοιο

----------

